# Natural or Herbal Libido Boosters



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of any natural or herbal libido booster with positive results?Vamplady


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he, Have been wondering the same thing myself lately. There are so many out there to pick from, from Horny Goat Weed to Guarana (or is it Ginko Biloba, I can never remember!).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can tell you that the flavonoids I use reversed a long (not)standing case of Male Smoker's Impotence through increase in circulation to the (can one say) pe*is (on here?); however, I don't know how much of women's desire is driven by the same mechanics. If so, try grape seed and ginko.Mark(standing tall)


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Will give the ginko a go, I certainly don't have a prob with my bits not behaving, it's just the "want" to do it in the first place I have trouble with







Glad you're standing tall though these days Mark


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

I would also like to hear from anyone who has tried any libido boosters with good result. I am thinking of trying some of these products but don't know which ones would work.


----------

